# 1 WHITE DOT?



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

My biggest red has this white dot on the face anybody know what it is?

It's not ich

here's a pic not my fish but looks just like this but only 1 white dot.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Anyone know what those white dots are??


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

well it looks like 4 white dots to me that are in the circle. I dnt know Misaswell Treat it with fungas Capsals b4 its to late. that s*it Spreads fast

It isnt a cariba but it kinda looks like one too. Just wanted to say that. With the Black Humeral spot and all


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Badrad1532 said:


> well it looks like 4 white dots to me that are in the circle. I dnt know Misaswell Treat it with fungas Capsals b4 its to late. that s*it Spreads fast
> 
> It isnt a cariba but it kinda looks like one too. Just wanted to say that. With the Black Humeral spot and all


It's not spreading there is only one of those white dots on her.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

anyone know what it could be?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> anyone know what it could be?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

i am not sure but i see one dot on the top fin, i see at least 3 circled in that 2nd pic and looks like something by the eye. I would keep an eye out for an ich outbreak in the next week.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> i am not sure but i see one dot on the top fin, i see at least 3 circled in that 2nd pic and looks like something by the eye. I would keep an eye out for an ich outbreak in the next week.


Thanks jerry for that reply....like I said in my 1st post it's not ich this I know for sure...it's just a white dot like the tip of a pimple...but anyways I just took a close look and it's all gone...but would still want to know what it was.

thanks


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Is that a caribe it looks to have clear eyes.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

encysted parasite?


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Is that a caribe it looks to have clear eyes.


That's what it look like to me.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

ruger345 said:


> Is that a caribe it looks to have clear eyes.


That's what it look like to me.
[/quote]
Yes, its a cariba....like I said its not my fish.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

zippa had something like this a couple of weeks ago.Ended up being a parasitic worm. had to cut it off. look him up.


----------

